# Floppy Disc to CD??



## woodpeckerbc (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it possible to transfer data from a floppy disc to CD for use on a Laptop?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## woodpeckerbc (Jan 19, 2008)

ok thats good. So how do you do this. Does it have to be all done on the desktop (as there's nowhere on the laptop for a floppy disc).


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It depends on a few things, but, yes, you need a floppy drive and a CD burner on the machine.

Is the floppy bootable and does the CD need to be bootable, too?

What burning software do you use?


----------



## woodpeckerbc (Jan 19, 2008)

I would guess both are bootable, but am finding this information for a friend with new laptop with important stuff on desktop. Neither of us being computer savvy like you experts, so any help will be appreciated. I'll ask about burning software and get back. Thanks and hope this is ok.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you just want to move data from a floppy to a new laptop, it's very simple. Personally, I'd use a USB FLASH drive, much more convenient than CD-RW media. However, you can also use CD-R/RW to transfer the data as well.


----------



## woodpeckerbc (Jan 19, 2008)

Thankyou for your help. It will be the CD-RW Way


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What version of Windows on the laptop? For XP, it's drag-n-drop.

http://www.aumha.org/win5/a/xpcd.php


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

woodpeckerbc said:


> ok thats good. So how do you do this. Does it have to be all done on the desktop (as there's nowhere on the laptop for a floppy disc).


You can get a USB floppy dirve and connect it to the laptop using one of its free USB ports (if it has any).

Peace...


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

tomdkat said:


> You can get a USB floppy dirve and connect it to the laptop using one of its free USB ports (if it has any).
> 
> Peace...


Thanks for that link-wow I didn't realize I can salvage a lot of my old stuff from floppy disk for $20. Most of it has collected dust for a few years since they obsoleted floppies on PC's.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Then after you get the files off the floppy disc, you can burn them to CD, as has been described above, or put them on a USB flash drive (which I also recommend) or whatever.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------

